# .454 shaved a round?



## abpt1 (Mar 4, 2007)

I was shooting My 5in ported taurus .454 casul today with factory loaded hornady 240gr jhp i shot two and the third one something hit me on the side of the face and made me bleed i thought at first maybe something from down range but i unloaded the next two rounds and i seen copper stuck above the forcing cone under the back strap stuck in there like splater i guess it blew out ......so i shot some of my lead cast and it shot fine what could cause a round to get shaved like this? has anyone had this happen to them ? can i even get the forcing cone cut in a .454?


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

you cylinder is out of time..time to send it to Taurus to get it fixed


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Your forcing cone needs to be opened up. If out of time, the shaving would have been at the nine o'clock position.

I'd have either Taurus or a gunsmith check this out.

It happens.

Bob Wright


----------



## abpt1 (Mar 4, 2007)

Had randy hollowbush look at it my forcing cone had a raised edge the timing was ok 

Thanks guys for the input !:smt023


----------

